# Should I sign up for Lyft...



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

... just so I can go online and ignore every trip request? I'm not going to guarantee I will actually do it based on the results of this poll, I just want to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

As long as you let those lyft ping yes! You may occasionally get a good ppz... you should do that. Otherwise all ping can die!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That's how I'm rolling, I've let a few hundred time out and will do anything I can to let my community down by turning it into a wasteland!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> ... just so I can go online and ignore every trip request? I'm not going to guarantee I will actually do it based on the results of this poll, I just want to hear your thoughts.


What would you gain by doing this??? Seem kinda small to me!!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I agree with Yulli. Why? I know Lyft sucks because I sometimes drive for them. But my rates aren’t as low as some cities...yet.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I agree with Yulli. Why? I know Lyft sucks because I sometimes drive for them. But my rates aren't as low as some cities...yet.


Yea but those rates are coming.... don't do it... just don't cry when those rate get to you



Yulli Yung said:


> What would you gain by doing this??? Seem kinda small to me!!!


Mhmmm since we not employees there not much you can do. This is just one small way to impact lyft. Since we can't impact lyft directly... if we impact the community ... passenger will complain to lyft. Lyft will pay attention to pax cause they pay.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Yea but those rates are coming.... don't do it... just don't cry when those rate get to you
> [


I barely do Lyft anyways. But when the rates go down, I'd delete the app.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Don’t forget to let them all ping out as well as load up on those scheduled rides and sleep in.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Don't forget to let them all ping out as well as load up on those scheduled rides and sleep in.


??? I thought the scheduled rides were for shuffling ;-)


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> ??? I thought the scheduled rides were for shuffling ;-)


Now they are for letting them time out and the customer having to take the nearest Uber X,XL Select or Black Car cause if they don't they will miss their flight.

Great way to protest Lyfts drivers cuts.

Rider will tell you all about scheduling a ride through Lyft and the driver never showed up. This is when u can say oh yeah all the Lyft drivers are ticked because they decided to take 28% more from each fare. So if u want reliability in the future u may want to schedule an Uber or take my number down for future reference.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> ... just so I can go online and ignore every trip request? I'm not going to guarantee I will actually do it based on the results of this poll, I just want to hear your thoughts.


Need some clarification from you before I can answer your poll. I deleted my Lyft app back in March. So...if I re downloaded it would that count as signing up?

Oh forget it. Either way I don't want that nasty app polluting my Phone!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A mere 1000 trips will get you a cool jacket.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> A mere 1000 trips will get you a cool jacket.


You will lose less money if you just buy one on eBay! Plenty for sale, $25-$35 LOL


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> You will lose less money if you just buy one on eBay! Plenty for sale, $25-$35 LOL


Does $25-$35 cover removal of the logo?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

They don't care about any community
They care about how many drivers they have
When they see a drop in the amount of drivers they have associated w pay cuts
May just have to rethink the tactics
Be it letters, social media, deleting the app
Something needs to be done about this and it needs to be RIGHT NOW !!!!!
Paxes waiting a couple extra minutes
isn't going to do anything
If they get away with this uber will
Follow and we are all WELL DONE...


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They don't care about any community
> They care about how many drivers they have
> When they see a drop in the amount of drivers they have associated w pay cuts
> May just have to rethink the tactics
> ...


The key is that everyone needs to do their part... not just on here or social media but on the places you meet other drivers.... start the conversation... share your knowledge. It's not worth it anymore... we must stand up as group to lyft or uber... Uber is not saint but lyft is treating us like ?...


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm curious. All of you that have such negative feeling about Lyft -- do you consider Uber to operate at a higher level ?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> I'm curious. All of you that have such negative feeling about Lyft -- do you consider Uber to operate at a higher level ?


Don't get us wrong... most have negative feelings on uber but lately lyft is just on roll to make driving less profitable and bad experience for drivers.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> I'm curious. All of you that have such negative feeling about Lyft -- do you consider Uber to operate at a higher level ?


Uber pays me like $0.87/mile.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> I'm curious. All of you that have such negative feeling about Lyft -- do you consider Uber to operate at a higher level ?


Higher than Lyft, yes. Of the 2 Uber's better than Lyft by a mile. I realize that's like saying Stalin's better than Hitler.



SurgeMasterMN said:


> Now they are for letting them time out and the customer having to take the nearest Uber X,XL Select or Black Car cause if they don't they will miss their flight.


But Scheduled Ride Shuffles are $10. That's 4 minimum fare rides in some markets.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Uber pays me like $0.87/mile.


Wow. Here in Vegas Uber pays 60 cent per mile, Lyft pays 44 cents (after new pay structure). Please make sure to tip your drivers.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> Wow. Here in Vegas Uber pays 60 cent per mile, Lyft pays 44 cents (after new pay structure). Please make sure to tip your drivers.


I would if I ever went to Vegas. I always tip every driver $3 to $5 cash.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> I'm curious. All of you that have such negative feeling about Lyft -- do you consider Uber to operate at a higher level ?


As a ex driver lyft always sent pings that's to far away so I never had to many rides on the lyft platform. Both platforms follow what the other is doing so there's really no difference, Both companies rates are low.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

you should sign up....play enough to get the sign on bonus at least...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> you should sign up....play enough to get the sign on bonus at least...


Now it's a guarantee not a bonus, at least here.










I would hope that @MadTownUberD has soaked up enough knowledge from UPNet to do better than $11.61/trip.

Now if he signs up for the $5 Shuffles then I'm all for it


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i stand corrected :biggrin:


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> I'm curious. All of you that have such negative feeling about Lyft -- do you consider Uber to operate at a higher level ?


They are both corporations, meaning they'll do whatever they can get away with to make as much as possible. It's just that Uber, right now, is the proverbial lesser of two evils.

In my market at least, Lyft got the rep for "treating its drivers better", then went straight down the crapper. Every time some pax asks me which I prefer and I respond Uber, they all act surprised.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> ... just so I can go online and ignore every trip request? I'm not going to guarantee I will actually do it based on the results of this poll, I just want to hear your thoughts.


You're comrades in Madison would support this.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lyft stock is down today to $48.97. they are their own worst enemy.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> You're comrades in Madison would support this.


All for one and one for all


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I haven’t accepted a Lyft ping and just not moved yet because I don’t want retribution if I get them on Uber but I’m going to the Brewers game next weekend so I might do the Milwaukee comrades a solid and take one around the 3rd inning.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> ... just so I can go online and ignore every trip request? I'm not going to guarantee I will actually do it based on the results of this poll, I just want to hear your thoughts.


Yes. I just got reactivated myself to do exactly that, decline trips. I do enjoy the pictures & weird names too. Plus, if you ever find yourself in an airport lot, or driving across country, lyft might have additional value. You also receive 2 windshield stickers in the mail! I say go for it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

charmer37 said:


> As a ex driver lyft always sent pings that's to far away so I never had to many rides on the lyft platform.


Now you're paid to pick up, so far away pings are good.
Time to become a driver again and enjoy the pay raise.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

My one Lyft ride of the day was a college student who got testy with me on the phone, and then got shuffled.

Spent the rest of my day on Uber. Feels great to say that.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Uber pays me like $0.87/mile.


What city?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

maxroyalty1 said:


> What city?


Ummm...Madison....


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

It ihelps when you are driving back home.
Use both destination filters.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

I've ignored PPZ of over $18. The more I decline, the more they beg.

And I don't budge. Their PPZ now just give you their old base rates back.

**** Lyft.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I've ignored PPZ of over $18. The more I decline, the more they beg.
> 
> And I don't budge. Their PPZ now just give you their old base rates back.
> 
> @@@@ Lyft.


That's what my momma would have called, "Cutting off your nose to spite your face."


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> It ihelps when you are driving back home.
> Use both destination filters.


I used to use the Lyft DF all the time before they pulled this pay to pickup scam. It was great for getting out of the campus/ downtown area during gamedays. Now I'll drive empty before helping Lyft make a dime on principle. #boycottlyft


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Sconnie said:


> I used to use the Lyft DF all the time before they pulled this pay to pickup scam. It was great for getting out of the campus/ downtown area during gamedays. Now I'll drive empty before helping Lyft make a dime on principle. #boycottlyft


My message to Lyft is


----------

